
F1's Australian GP to be cancelled after coronavirus case - AmericanChopper
https://www.skysports.com/f1/news/12433/11956439/f1s-australian-gp-to-be-cancelled-after-coronavirus-case
======
AmericanChopper
I was commenting yesterday about how surprised I was that the FIA was
continuing with the season, especially given the international travel
requirements. It seems this has all unraveled even before the first race of
the season.

It’s also worth noting the FIA hasn’t confirmed this yet, and it seems to be a
decision made by the teams to not compete.

~~~
beat
Yeah, it's still not up at F1.com. But if the teams won't compete, there won't
be a race, whether it's officially canceled or not.

~~~
AmericanChopper
I think the bad publicity would be too much for the FIA to accept this time.
But they have refused to cancel races at the request of the teams in the past.
7/10 teams wanted to cancel the 2005 US GP, but the FIA refused. Resulting in
what was probably the most farcical race in the history of Motorsport (where
14/20 drivers retired after the formation lap).

